# Dr. James C. Kroll Texas deer czar final report on Wisconsin



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Dr. James C. Kroll Texas deer czar final report on Wisconsin 


Deer Report 

Dr. James C. Kroll officially known as Wisconsins white-tailed deer trustee entered into a contract with the State of Wisconsin to conduct an independent, objective and scientifically-based review of Wisconsins deer management practices. The goal being to gather ideas and solutions from citizens, sportsmen and sportswomen to help forge a new age for Wisconsins deer management practices. Dr. Kroll hired Dr. David Guynn, a wildlife management professor at Clemson University in South Carolina, and Dr. Gary Alt, a former Pennsylvania Game Commission deer manager to assist in his assessment of Wisconsin. The results of those findings are now public on the links provided below. 



Executive Summary 

http://doa.wi.gov/secy/documents/executive_summary.pdf 



Cover

http://doa.wi.gov/secy/documents/cover.pdf 



Deer Report - Final Recommendations

http://doa.wi.gov/secy/documents/final_report_recommendations13.pdf 



Video


http://www.drdeer.com/ 


http://www.doa.state.wi.us/section.asp?linkid=239&locid=0 





Tuesday, July 10, 2012

Chronic Wasting Disease Detected in Far West Texas 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/07/chronic-wasting-disease-detected-in-far.html 



Monday, March 26, 2012

Texas Prepares for Chronic Wasting Disease CWD Possibility in Far West Texas 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/texas-prepares-for-chronic-wasting.html 



Monday, March 26, 2012 

3 CASES OF CWD FOUND NEW MEXICO MULE DEER SEVERAL MILS FROM TEXAS BORDER 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/3-cases-of-cwd-found-new-mexico-mule.html 



Thursday, May 31, 2012 

CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE CWD PRION2012 Aerosol, Inhalation transmission, Scrapie, cats, species barrier, burial, and more 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/05/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-prion2012.html 



Thursday, March 29, 2012 

TEXAS DEER CZAR SAYS WISCONSIN DNR NOT DOING ENOUGH ABOUT CWD LIKE POT CALLING KETTLE BLACK 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/texas-deer-czar-says-wisconsin-dnr-not.html 



Friday, June 01, 2012 

TEXAS DEER CZAR TO WISCONSIN ASK TO EXPLAIN COMMENTS 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/texas-deer-czar-to-wisconsin-ask-to.html 



Sunday, January 22, 2012 

Chronic Wasting Disease CWD cervids interspecies transmission 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/01/chronic-wasting-disease-cwd-cervids.html 



Wednesday, June 13, 2012 

TAHC Modifies Entry Requirements Effective Immediately for Cervids DUE TO CWD 

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/tahc-modifies-entry-requirements.html 



Tuesday, June 05, 2012 

Captive Deer Breeding Legislation Overwhelmingly Defeated During 2012 Legislative Session 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/captive-deer-breeding-legislation.html 




http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/ 




TSS


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

The Good Dr. Kroll can now go back to Texas and wipe out CWD


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Letter from Rep. Danou: on Dr. Deer report $$$




Letter from Rep. Danou: 


Deer Czar report is only the first step Last week, Dr. James Kroll released his 136 page report on deer management for Wisconsin. 


SNIP...


Another recommendation is for the DNR to provide more assistance to private landowners on deer management. Although he did not specifically mention setting up private hunting preserves which exist in Krolls home state of Texas, I am particularly interested in learning more about this recommendation and its specific details for implementation. This is one recommendation that will definitely require more personnel to implement.


SNIP...


http://www.piercecountyherald.com/event/article/id/46757/




so, dr. deer thinks that by implementing more deer/game farms, this will help eleminate CWD. 

i thought it was the just the opposite?

i guess the question would be, how many game farms can you stuff in one CWD infected state?

while dr. deer was promoting more game farms in Wisconsin, Texas falls to CWD. 




cost of one cwd infected deer farm to state tax payers = $465,000.+ 




http://dnr.wi.gov/org/nrboard/2009/august/08-09-3b7.pdf 




Friday, February 03, 2012 

Wisconsin Farm-Raised Deer Farms and CWD there from 2012 report Singeltary et al 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/02/wisconsin-farm-raised-deer-farms-and.html 




Thursday, March 29, 2012 

TEXAS DEER CZAR SAYS WISCONSIN DNR NOT DOING ENOUGH ABOUT CWD LIKE POT CALLING KETTLE BLACK 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/texas-deer-czar-says-wisconsin-dnr-not.html 





Friday, June 01, 2012 


TEXAS DEER CZAR TO WISCONSIN ASK TO EXPLAIN COMMENTS 


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/texas-deer-czar-to-wisconsin-ask-to.html 





Tuesday, July 10, 2012 

Dr. James C. Kroll Texas deer czar final report on Wisconsin 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/07/dr-james-c-kroll-texas-deer-czar-final.html





Tuesday, July 10, 2012

Chronic Wasting Disease Detected in Far West Texas 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/07/chronic-wasting-disease-detected-in-far.html





Tuesday, June 05, 2012 

Captive Deer Breeding Legislation Overwhelmingly Defeated During 2012 Legislative Session 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/06/captive-deer-breeding-legislation.html





Surveillance for CWD in free-ranging populations has documented a continual geographic spread of the disease throughout North America. 

Volume 18, Number 3March 2012

Synopsis

Occurrence, Transmission, and Zoonotic Potential of Chronic Wasting Disease 

snip...

Originally recognized only in southeastern Wyoming and northeastern Colorado, USA, CWD was reported in Canada in 1996 and Wisconsin in 2001 and continues to be identified in new geographic locations (Figure 1, panel A). CWD has been identified in free-ranging cervids in 15 US states and 2 Canadian provinces and in &#8776;100 captive herds in 15 states and provinces and in South Korea (Figure 1, panel B). Except in South Korea, CWD has not been detected outside North America. In most locations reporting CWD cases in free-ranging animals, the disease continues to emerge in wider geographic areas, and prevalence appears to be increasing in many disease-endemic areas. Areas of Wyoming now have an apparent CWD prevalence of near 50% in mule deer, and prevalence in areas of Colorado and Wisconsin is <15% in deer. However, prevalence in many areas remains between 0% and 5% according to reports and data obtained from state and provincial wildlife agencies. Prevalence in elk is lower than in deer but reaches 10% in parts of Wyoming. Known risk factors for CWD include sex and age, and adult male deer show the highest prevalence (5). Polymorphisms in the PrP (PRNP) gene appear to influence susceptibility in deer and elk (2,6,7), but remain less understood than the strong genetic influences for scrapie. 

SNIP... 

Long-term effects of CWD on cervid populations and ecosystems remain unclear as the disease continues to spread and prevalence increases. In captive herds, CWD might persist at high levels and lead to complete herd destruction in the absence of human culling. Epidemiologic modeling suggests the disease could have severe effects on free-ranging deer populations, depending on hunting policies and environmental persistence (8,9). CWD has been associated with large decreases in free-ranging mule deer populations in an area of high CWD prevalence (Boulder, Colorado, USA) (5). 


http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/18/3/11-0685_article.htm 


http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/eid/article/18/3/11-0685-f1.htm 



http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/ 



http://transmissiblespongiformencephalopathy.blogspot.com/




kind regards,
terry


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

The Bard felt moved to compose a little ditty for the Good Dr. Kroll
Take me back to Texas, I HAVE BEEN GONE TOO LONG
Take me back to Texas, oh where did I go wrong

Take me back to Texas, we dont have time to tarry
Take me back to Texas, there's all them does to bury

Take me back to Texas, before if is too late
And I'll clean up the Lone Star like I did the Badger State

by the bard of bismarck


----------

